# Problems with Hitachi TV



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

This saga has dragged on for over 5 months. I wondered whether anyone else out there has a similiar experience. I will try and keep it brief
We bought a 32" flat screen Hitachi TV just over 2 years ago, and, for 18 months, no problems. However, starting last June (2009) it started turning itself off at random intervals. I found it quite hot at the top of the set, but , by running a fan alongside the set, was able to keep it running OK. Without the fan, it turned itself off again repeatedly. From this I deduced it was overheating and reorted the fault to the shop. They gave me a number to ring, which was a subcontractor to whom they passed on all their faults/repairs.
The TV was duly taken away and returned 4 weeks later with the report "there is nothing wrong with it ". It continued to turn itself off. Again I reported it and it was again taken away
After numerous phone calls by me and numerous denials of a fault, I decided to call in consumer protection as the shop would not accept any responsibility, saying I must talk only with the subcontractor. 
After 3 months the SC admitted there was a fault, brought on I guess by the fact I had called CP into the fray.
2 weeks ago, after again asking what the hell was happening, they told me that a replacement had arrived from Hitachi but was faulty and they had ordered another one.
The "new" one duly arrived last Friday night and seemed OK, except, after the guy had left , I noticed a label on the back of the remote with someones name on it. (Second hand ? )
After 2 days , when trying to turn the TV on, it immediately turns itself off repeatedly. I have tried disconnecting it from Sky and any other accessories that may intrude, all to no avail. Last night I paid €41 to have all connections and cables checked out and was assured there is no problem there.
So...here we go again..we have to go through the process all over again. Only this time we are going to demand a full refund of our money as we have lost all trust in Hitachi.
I just wondered if anyone else has experience of this problem.


----------

